# [Utilizzo] Segmentation fault (emerge)

## TheDarkNeon

Salve a tutti!

Sono nuovo di gentoo... 

L'ho appena installata seguendo lo stage 1 e sono arrivato a configurare il mio desktop preferito (kde) senza problemi...

Dico senza problemi ma è cosi' fino ad un certo punto infatti è mancata la corrente ...   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

Ho riavviato sicuro ce non fosse successo nulla ma non è stato cosi'   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Infatti ogni volta che provo ad usare emerge (che stava girando durante il blackout) mi esce questo errore

```
Segmentation fault
```

Come se non bastasse amsn e dcgui-qt (gli altri 2 prg che giravano) mi restituiscono errori di file mancanti...

Come posso risolvere?

Vi ringrazio molto anticipatamente

Ciao!   :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prima di tutto benvenuto. Seconda cosa devo dirti complimenti hai messo il tag giusto (e quindi deduco che hai letto il post)  :Very Happy:  . 

Passando al tuo problema io proverei a fare un memtest sulla ram magari che si e' bruciato qualche banco. Escuso questo vedremo che fare d'altro

----------

## TheDarkNeon

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Prima di tutto benvenuto. Seconda cosa devo dirti complimenti hai messo il tag giusto (e quindi deduco che hai letto il post)  . 

 

Grazie!   :Very Happy: 

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Passando al tuo problema io proverei a fare un memtest sulla ram magari che si e' bruciato qualche banco. Escuso questo vedremo che fare d'altro

 

Ho appena fatto il memtest come mi hai consigliato e non ha rilevato nessun problema nelle ram (per fortuna  :Very Happy: )

Ti ringrazio molto per l'aiuto

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Io comandi di base come ls, cd,.. funzionano?

----------

## TheDarkNeon

Perfettamente....

Funziona anche kde...

Sembra che le uniche applicazioni che non vadano siano quelle che stavano andando...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prova a fare andate python e vedi se va in segmentation fault

----------

## TheDarkNeon

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Prova a fare andate python e vedi se va in segmentation fault

 

```

bash-2.05b# python

Segmentation fault

```

 :Confused: 

----------

## randomaze

 *TheDarkNeon wrote:*   

> Dico senza problemi ma è cosi' fino ad un certo punto infatti è mancata la corrente ...   
> 
> 

 

Per i posteri: che fs stai usando?

Sembrerebbe che qualche file da dei problemi, se non riesci a capiro dalle righe che precedono il segfault (e sperando che il python stia bene) puoi dare un occhiata a:

/usr/portage/sys-apps/portage/files/README.RESCUE

se pyhton sta male potresti provare a riemergere prima lui con il comando ebuild.sh

/EDIT

Dovrebbe essere qualcosa tipo:

```

ebuild /usr/portage/dev-lang/python/python-2.3.3-r1.ebuild clean

ebuild /usr/portage/dev-lang/python/python-2.3.3-r1.ebuild merge

```

----------

## TheDarkNeon

Uso ext3

----------

## TheDarkNeon

```
bash-2.05b# ebuild /usr/portage/dev-lang/python/python-2.3.3-r1.ebuild clean

Segmentation fault

bash-2.05b# ebuild /usr/portage/dev-lang/python/python-2.3.3-r1.ebuild merge

Segmentation fault

```

Va' in segmentation fault pure questo..   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prova a prendere il binario di python da qua http://dev.gentoo.org/~avenj/bins/  e segui le istruzioni del README

----------

## randomaze

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Prova a prendere il binario di python da qua http://dev.gentoo.org/~avenj/bins/  e segui le istruzioni del README

 

Se non va neanche quello.... mi sa che l'unica é scompattare lo stage3 sull'installazione attuale e dopo fare qualcosa tipo:

```

emerge -e world

```

----------

## TheDarkNeon

 :Very Happy:   Grande!

Ora python va'... l'ho reinstallato come mi  hai detto tu...

Pero' se provo ad avviare emerge mi da' questo errore... 

```
bash-2.05b# emerge

Inconsistency detected by ld.so: ../sysdeps/i386/dl-machine.h: 642: elf_machine_rel_relative: Assertion `((reloc->r_info) & 0xff) == 8' failed!
```

Come posso risolvere?

Vi ringrazio infinitamente per l'aiuto!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prova a dare un

```
# env-update
```

----------

## TheDarkNeon

```
bash-2.05b# env-update

Inconsistency detected by ld.so: ../sysdeps/i386/dl-machine.h: 642: elf_machine_rel_relative: Assertion `((reloc->r_info) & 0xff) == 8' failed!
```

 :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prova allora con

```
# ldconfig
```

----------

## TheDarkNeon

```
bash-2.05b# ldconfig

bash-2.05b# env-update

Inconsistency detected by ld.so: ../sysdeps/i386/dl-machine.h: 642: elf_machine_rel_relative: Assertion `((reloc->r_info) & 0xff) == 8' failed!

```

Scusami se ti stresso in questa maniera...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Beh a questo punto fai la stessa cosa che hai fatto con python ma con le glibc.

PS: non mi assumo nessuna responsabilita'

----------

## randomaze

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Beh a questo punto fai la stessa cosa che hai fatto con python ma con le glibc.
> 
> PS: non mi assumo nessuna responsabilita'

 

IHMO a questo punto io sovrascriverei l'intero system con uno stage3

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> IHMO a questo punto io sovrascriverei l'intero system con uno stage3

 

No questa la terrei per ultima... usa il binario sempre da quel sito

----------

## TheDarkNeon

Ho fatto come hai detto tu di installare i binari...

Continua imperterrito a darmi quel benedetto errore...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Quale binario hai installato? Posta il tuo /etc/ld.so.conf

----------

## TheDarkNeon

Sto' postando da debian...

Gentoo va' in kernel panic perche' dice che le librerie glibc sono sbagliate...Ho dovuto riavviare perche' è crashato tutto..   :Crying or Very sad: 

Gentoo è certamente una distro fantastica e potentissima... pero' sinceramente preferisco mille volte la mia fida debian...

Ora cerchero' di far andare gentoo appena torno dalle vacanze...

Vi ringrazio ancora moltissimo per l'aiuto siete veramente gentilissimi!

Ciao e buone vacanze!   :Wink: 

----------

